# FR: ses idées ont beaucoup changé nos vies depuis 150 ans



## Charlie Parker

*Les idées [de Charles Darwin] ont beaucoup changé nos vies depuis 150 ans* 
I trying to come up with the best English translation of this sentence taken from _L'actualité. _"The ideas of Charles Darwin have greatly changed our lives for 150 years/over the last 150 years." I wonder how this is different than the present tense with _depuis. _Could the author have written: _Les idées...changent beaucoup nos vies depuis 150 ans_? I am not sure I understand why the _passé composé _was used, if the action is continuous over a period of 150 years. The word _depuis _could not mean "a hundred years ago," for that would be _il y 150 ans. _Can someone help me understand the use of the _passé composé _here? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Parigigi

Cela fait 150 ans que les idées de Darwin changent nos vies = de il y a 150 ans à aujourd'hui.
Cela fait 150 ans que les idées de Darwin ont changé nos vies = elles les ont changées il y a 150 ans.
Mais dans ta phrase, le passé composé est nécessaire.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Alors, quel est le sens de _depuis _ici. Cela veut dire la même chose que _Les idées ont beaucoup changé nos vies il y a 150? _Ou y a-t-il une difference entre _depuis 150 _et _il y a 150 ans?_


----------



## Parigigi

Il y a : à un moment donné dans le passé (ago).
Depuis : depuis ce moment donné dans le passé jusqu'à aujourd'hui (since).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Parigigi. Donc, peut-on dire également que les idées de Darwin ont changé nos vies pendant/durant 150 ans. Cela exprime aussi une durée?


----------



## Parigigi

Oui, mais pas forcément les 150 dernières. Or, il s'agit bien de ces 150 dernières années. Cela fait 150 ans que les idées de Darwin influencent etc.
Pendant 150 ans, ce serait par rapport à une échelle, une période plus longue.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Parigigi. Peut-être je devrais me contenter à comprendre le sens du français au lieu d'essayer traduit en anglais mot à mot. Il difficile de trouver le mot juste pour traduir _depuis _en anglais.


----------



## Parigigi

Charles D's ideas have been deeply changing our lives for the past 150 years.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Ah, thank you Parigini. I wondered whether "for" would work here. Frankly, I didn't understand your two sentences _Oui, mais pas forcément les 150 dernières. Or, il s'agit bien de ces 150 dernières années_. Could you explain that a bit more. I promise it'll be the last question I ask. You are very patient.


----------



## Parigigi

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Parigigi. Donc, peut-on dire également que les idées de Darwin ont changé nos vies pendant/durant 150 ans. Cela exprime aussi une durée?




Pendant, durant : for a certain amount of time, in a larger scale. But here, these 150 years can't be put in a larger scale, as they are the totality of years since he actually started having influence. You would use pendant or durant to delimit the period of his influence, with a start, and an end. See what I mean? There is no end yet to his influence. So X = time of his influence = Y time from the moment he first started having influence until today, not, say, 50 years ago.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Maintenant je comprends. Merci


----------



## Nicomon

_



The ideas of Charles Darwin have greatly changed our lives over the last 150 years 

Click to expand...

 _Bonjour Charlie,

Perso... c'est cette version que je préfère. 

Comme dans ces exemples bilingues :


> … plusieurs rendez-vous des _Beaux Dimanches_ souligneront divers aspects de la production et de l'impact de Radio-Canada *depuis 50 ans*,
> _… Beaux Dimanches_ shows will highlight various aspects of Radio-Canada's productions, including the impact they have had *over the last 50 years*
> 
> - Le taux américain est cependant légèrement inférieur au taux canadien, comme ce fut d’ailleurs le cas pour chacune des périodes intercensitaires *depuis cinquante ans*
> - The U.S. rate was, nevertheless, slightly lower than the Canadian rate, as has been the case for every intercensal period *over the last 50 years*


Ou pour simplifier les choses... 
_Charles Darwin's ideas have greatly changed our lives since 18XX.  _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucooup Nicomon.


----------



## XIII56

Comme je l'ai appris (à mes dépens) en troisième, depuis est dangereux pour les français à cause de son double sens en anglais :
- depuis + durée --> for
- depuis + date --> since
(c'est dur le lundi)


----------



## Nicomon

XIII56 said:


> Comme je l'ai appris (à mes dépens) en troisième, depuis est dangereux pour les français à cause de son double sens en anglais :
> - depuis + durée --> since
> - depuis + date --> for


 
À mon avis, c'est plutôt le contraire, non? 
I've been known him *for *10 years (durée). I know him *since* (date) April 1998.


----------

